# Suggest a Tech Blog Domain Name



## urbn_geek (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Friends, I have recently decided to transfer my old blog UrbnGeek to a self hosted Wordpress Blog with a Top Level Domain. Is UrbnGeek a good name for a Tech Blog? Plzz drop your suggestions. If you want to suggest another domain name, then PM me. ASAP
Thank YOU.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2011)

Well UrbnGeek is quite good I think.


----------

